# Goofy belief for the day.



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Matthew 18 was written prior to the church being founded. Therefore it is not a command to the church to practice discipline.



The more one takes a hard time line on dispensationalism and really see the dispensations as separate, you can really have some weird views.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 1, 2010)

Gee, using the same logic I could say Genesis was written before the Church was founded, therefore the command to be fruitful and multiply is not commanded, or the sun can go out because let there be light is not a valid command either.


----------



## Curt (Nov 1, 2010)

You are correct, sir. This is a goofy belief.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 1, 2010)

where did you see stated belief?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr. Lightner said it in class yesterday.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 2, 2010)

So basically that text was only useful for about a three year period. About thirty years before the text was written.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 2, 2010)

Basically so I guess.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 2, 2010)

But in vs. 18 Jesus says: "And if he refuses to hear them, tell it to the _church_. But if he refuses even to hear the _church_, let him be to you like a heathen and a tax collector." And in a similar passage (Matthew 16:18ff.) Jesus speaks of the rock that He _will_ build "His church", part of which will include discipline (vs. 19). In all three instances the word is _ekklesia_ the common New Testament word for church.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 2, 2010)

His answer is that Jesus says He WILL build thus pointing to a future assembly and the discipline passage is in the present thus referring to two separate assemblies. He would also argue that ekklesia is not unanimous for church. It means assembly or gathering of people first and foremost. Only through studying the passage can one determine if the word is being used for the church or just a group of people.


----------



## baron (Nov 3, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Matthew 18 was written prior to the church being founded. Therefore it is not a command to the church to practice discipline



Is this not what they call hyper dispensationalism. In my old church a certain deacon taught that the church was not founded till Acts 8, 18, 28. Depending on who is teaching, there are 3 diffrent gospels. Nothing from the gospels is for the church since the gospel was not known by anyone not even Jesus. The 4 gospel accounts is for the little flock and not the church.


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dispensational theology makes head my hurt.


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 3, 2010)

The verse speaks to church discipline, but does not speak to supporting congregationalism. People would have understood discipline when he spoke, but there was no local church ecclesiology spoken to since the context would have had no category for it. Yes to church discipline, no to congregationalism.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 3, 2010)

baron said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew 18 was written prior to the church being founded. Therefore it is not a command to the church to practice discipline
> ...


 
He is just normal Dispensational. The church began on Pentecost for him.


----------

